
Lorentz violation at high energy [astro-ph/0505267] - floatingatoll
http://arxiv.org/abs/astro-ph/0505267
======
russell
For those of you (like me) who had a WTF reaction and knew that that somewhere
in your life you had a passing acquaintance with Lorentz symmetry, this is a
pretty readable discussion of Lorentz violation:
<http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/print/19076>.

IANAP, but here goes. Lorentz symmetry states that the laws of physics are the
same for all observers in non-accelerating frames of reference. It is an axiom
of special relativity. Finding that it can be/has been broken brings on all
kinds of new physics and ways to test them.

If you understand this, feel free to jump in with a real explanation. :-)

------
zurla
Submitted on 12 May 2005 (v1), last revised 11 Jun 2005 (this version, v2)

------
Confusion
From the abstract: "We consider here the possibility of quantum gravity
induced violation of Lorentz symmetry (LV)." The paper is such that they
mights as well have considered the possibility of gremlin induced violation of
LV: it purely theoretical speculation. Mathematical masturbation: look what
fun results we can derive if we make this exotic assumption.

